# East Coast Get Together!



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Should we try for something after the first of the year?


LOL, at the rate of things around here I'll have lots of time right after Thanks Giving. Thats about when it seems my job list will run out.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

BreyerConstruct said:


> I dig in the dirt, honest!
> Can I come along?
> 
> Philly is a nice town...
> ~Matt


Matt, theres no "earth work" pre requiset. Of course you and anyone else that can make it is welcome


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

jmic said:


> Sorry guys, 12/12 won't work for me, my son is flying in for an interview in Albany. I haven't seen him for a while, so I have to spend a few days with him before he flys back out. But don't let me ruin your plans. :blink:


Joe, it wouldnt be the same with out you. Thats not to say it might not be better with out you, it just wouldnt be the same.:laughing:

I'm sure another date could be arranged


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Vinny said:


> Joe, it wouldnt be the same with out you. Thats not to say it might not be better with out you, it just wouldnt be the same.:laughing:


:w00t:
Wise guy Eh ? :laughing:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

oops, hit the wrong button


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Joe, the one day pulled from thin air and you've got something planned:no:

Come on, your son has seen you before and how do you know he wants to see you again:laughing:.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Vinny said:


> Joe, the one day pulled from thin air and you've got something planned:no:
> 
> Come on, your son has seen you before and how do you know he wants to see you again:laughing:.


Simple, We still send him money each month. :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

In January, I can do the weekend of the 17th, 24th and 31st. Depending on the weather I could do any day of the week.


----------

